# British pension information



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a Canadian citizen, who has a British boyfriend of many years. Up until a few days ago, our plan was for me and my teenage daughter to move to England because I have a EEU passport. My question is what do we need to do for my boyfriend to move here to Canada instead? He is 53, how does that affect his pension in England?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> I am a Canadian citizen, who has a British boyfriend of many years. Up until a few days ago, our plan was for me and my teenage daughter to move to England because I have a EEU passport. My question is what do we need to do for my boyfriend to move here to Canada instead? He is 53, how does that affect his pension in England?


Firstly I must ask if you and he have a common-law relationship which is defined by Canadian Immigration as living together for 12 months and having the documentation to so prove? If the answer is no then you cannot sponsor him for a spousal visa.
Secondly, what is his occupation? If he is not on THE LIST then he will not be eligible for a PR visa and will need to have pre-arranged employment.
I assume you're referring to his UK State Pension. It will be paid to him here in Canada when he reaches the age of 65, but will not be eligible for increases after that.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

We have never lived together in all the years we have been a couple, due to both having children that needed us. He is a computer programmer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> We have never lived together in all the years we have been a couple, due to both having children that needed us. He is a computer programmer.


Then you cannot sponsor him. Go to Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada which is the appropriate website to begin his application for Permanent Resident (PR) status. Computer and Information Managers are on THE LIST so if he qualifies he could be granted the Visa in 6-9 months. If he doesn't qualify then he will require pre-arranged employment before being permitted to immigrate.


----------



## 123me (Apr 28, 2009)

What if we got married? We aim to do that at some point anyway.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

123me said:


> What if we got married? We aim to do that at some point anyway.


Well yes, if you're married then you may sponsor him.


----------

